# 2009 Sydney 310Bhs Clean And A Lot Of Upgrades!!



## clarkely

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/rvs/5767529961.html
Very clean family camper, tons of upgrades!!
electric awning, slide toppers....

check out the extras it came with - brochure link
https://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.keystonerv.com/media/32518/OBSY_brochure_2009.pdf&sa=U&ved=0ahUKEwjZk5mVjfnOAhXGFR4KHRFhBfAQFggNMAA&usg=AFQjCNHDTbqenfLiHSPTwwR1Fzocpa2tWQ

included is the Propride 3 point projection hitch.....the best hitch you can buy, extremely safe for a big camper....and easy to hitch/unhitch - link to hitch
http://www.propridehitch.com/products/ProPride-3P-Trailer-Sway-Control-Hitch-.html

hitch alone is worth 1200-1500 .....(can be separated from camper sale)

list of some.of the major extras
suspension upgraded with dexter Equaflex and heavier Springs
upgraded wheels and added E rated tires and spare
water heater upgraded to 12 gallon water heater
power tongue jack
outdoor entertainment Jack's
spare tire relocated under the front with a lippert 5th wheel spare tire winch
mid coach stabilizers (total of 6)
upgraded to dual 6volt golf cart type batteries , with up graded power converter
coat hooks, shelves, cabinet drawer upgrades
44" deep drawers on mobile rated 500lb rated guides under dinette seating
full led lighting inside and out .....cooler and less power consumption
residential queen mattress in master, couch is full airbed queen
heavy duty rear reciever for bike rack bolted to frame
rear sewer supply storage racks
fishing pole holders
rear custom clothes line
extend a shower - shower Rod (I'm 6'3 300 lbs and I fit to shower)
and much much more!!!

We love our camper!!! only reason for selling is to upgrade to something larger for our growing family.

well documented upgrades on a camping website ... contact for link

I have many many photos!!





and in the beginning towed with our 2500 suburban..... trailer wheels and suspension had not been upgraded at that point.....walk down memory lane when selling something used by the family....


----------



## clarkely

New 5th Wheel is ordered 

So this sells privately in next 8 weeks - or i trade it in


----------



## Oregon_Camper

clarkely said:


> New 5th Wheel is ordered
> 
> So this sells privately in next 8 weeks - or i trade it in


Which 5th wheel? Love ours..

What is your plan to carry the kayak's?


----------



## clarkely

New camper is due in the end of the month - so this will get traded in then if it doesn't sell before!!



Oregon_Camper said:


> clarkely said:
> 
> 
> 
> New 5th Wheel is ordered
> 
> So this sells privately in next 8 weeks - or i trade it in
> 
> 
> 
> Which 5th wheel? Love ours..
> 
> What is your plan to carry the kayak's?
Click to expand...

Bought an Open Range 3x427BHS - we havent been using them - I sold the tandems, still have 3 singles that fit on the roof of the truck...... but we have bought a wakeboard boat a few years ago and use that for our lake vacations


----------



## Oregon_Camper

clarkely said:


> New camper is due in the end of the month - so this will get traded in then if it doesn't sell before!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clarkely said:
> 
> 
> 
> New 5th Wheel is ordered
> 
> So this sells privately in next 8 weeks - or i trade it in
> 
> 
> 
> Which 5th wheel? Love ours..
> 
> What is your plan to carry the kayak's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bought an Open Range 3x427BHS - we havent been using them - I sold the tandems, still have 3 singles that fit on the roof of the truck...... but we have bought a wakeboard boat a few years ago and use that for our lake vacations
Click to expand...

You can carry 3 Kayaks with a 5th wheel?


----------



## clarkely

With a crew cab long bed - yes - can carry 4 on the roof of the truck


----------



## clarkely

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

